
London, Riots & Social Media: This Week in Online Tyranny - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/london_riots_social_media_this_week_in_online_tyra.php#.TkMhH6UXwGw.hackernews
======
anigbrowl
Because nothing says 'freedom' like looting and torching your neighbors'
businesses and the homes of the people that live above them.

